# Can't make rhinestones/glitter beads transfers stick?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been heat pressing normal plastisol heat transfers for years and do it well. Recently I decided to try some rhinestones and glitter beads type of pre-made heat transfer designs.

I follow the instructions exactly but never can peel off the transfer paper without some beads pulling off and sticking to the transfer paper.  I've tried a few different brands and get the same results.

I have a newer hotronix fusion heat press that works great. So it's not the machine. Any tips on why I can't get the stones or beads to stick to the shirt? The ones that do stick seem to be on the shirt very well. I just always have some that come off with the transfer paper. Thank you.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are these Sequins or Spangles? Post a picture of them


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Are these Sequins or Spangles? Post a picture of them


Hi, thanks for asking. The sites calls them glitter transfer designs, from Springhill. Pic below. They are very flat. However I have used others also and have the same problem.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Those look like spangles to me, what temp are you pressing at and are you peeling them hot, warm or cold? We press ours @ 310 for 15 seconds peeling them while warm. Did they send you any replacements? In case that happened? I always include them when I send out transfers.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are they shiny like this?


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Those look like spangles to me, what temp are you pressing at and are you peeling them hot, warm or cold? We press ours @ 310 for 15 seconds peeling them while warm. Did they send you any replacements? In case that happened? I always include them when I send out transfers.


Hi. The website says to use 375 at medium pressure for 7-10 seconds and peel very cold. No they did not send any replacements. I ordered 6 of 2 different styles. Both had the same problem.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Are they shiny like this?


Yes they look like that.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

If indeed they are spangles, then you may be pressing all the adhesive out of them, 375* is really high, I don't even do plastisol transfers that high 350* max for me.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> If indeed they are spangles, then you may be pressing all the adhesive out of them, 375* is really high, I don't even do plastisol transfers that high 350* max for me.


Thank you, I will try a lower setting and play around with them a bit. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

How much are they charging for that transfer, and how many colors, if you don't mind.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, please let me know the outcome


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> How much are they charging for that transfer, and how many colors, if you don't mind.


Most seem to be one or two colors for around $1.35 each. You said you make them and sell them too? May I ask if you have a link or site I can check out? I would be happy to try some of yours if you sell them.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I do, but not for $1.35, no way in hell..How big was that design?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry Bill I don't have a site, but i can show more examples if you'd like


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just called there Bill, a lady told me they are Glitter ink, that would explain the $1.35 price tag then.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> I just called there Bill, a lady told me they are Glitter ink, that would explain the $1.35 price tag then.


Thanks for calling them. So it's not what you sell then? I am clueless about all the different glitter, beads and rhinestone stuff. Feel free to PM me if you want to give me more info about what you have. Thanks again,

Bill


----------

